# Live UK TV for Free and more



## kdalts3759 (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi All
I would just like to share with you some knowledge and information that may be useful for those of you looking to get live UK TV in Europe - for FREE.

We have recently moved to Abruzzo and signed up to SkyEurope. We had to pay for the decoder and then decide on which package to have - we choose Sky World as it covered pretty much all channels. What SkyEurope did not tell us was that you cannot book movies or use any of the Sky interactive services or that many UK channels such as BBC and ITV will not be available unless you have a mega satallite dish. Maybe we should have asked but we assummed this was Sky. It's not. And they also warn you not to contact Sky or connect your Sky decoder to the internet because Sky will cut you off if they discover you are outside the UK.

Anyway, so I found a fantastic solution that I would like to share with you all if you are interested. You will need a laptop, PC or tablet and a TV with wifi or a spare HDMI socket.

There is an application on the internet called XBMC - google it. This is an open-source project so no license is needed. Download and install on your PC/lappy/tab and connect to your TV. If you have a Smart TV you are likely to be able to connect using WiFi direct or simply connect with an HDMI cable. It does mean that you need to operate the TV selection from your device but there are endless channels to select from. The software is constantly being updated with the latest databases of movies etc so you need to keep them refreshed.

You will need to follow the online instructions carefully to install the various repositories but I have all UK TV live plus 100's of movies, all sport channels including BT sports and Sky Sports (without a subscription). This is just the UK sections but there are 1000's more languages too - I noticed a very broad selection of US TV and other foreign channels.

I can't speak for the legality of watching the subscription channels for free or brand new movies so I will leave you to deal with your own ethics :eyebrows:

Just sharing information - I hope this helps....


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

how easy is it to instal . can you contact them by phone . and does it freeze at all . as we use film on . and on rtghe best most watched programs it freezes mos t

By the way welcome to abruzzo the heart of italy . where abouts are you


----------



## kdalts3759 (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi Pudd

We are just a couple of KM's outside Penne.

The install is 1 click and film-on is one of the repositories you can install. Freezing depends on your PC/laptop/Tablet cache and your broadband speed. Buffering is normally improved dependent on these 2 issues but the XBMC client has some excellent streaming addons with some configuration options.

I have a 10MB internet download speed (about 1.7 upload) and it works fine. Once and a while the links are broken or freeze but not so much that it is unusable.


----------

